# Good afternoon from Yorkshire



## Paul hanley (Nov 6, 2016)

Goid aft Brethren  , I'm. A mm from North Yorkshire seeking others near by for possible visits , masonic discussions. 
Regards s& f bro Paul


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 6, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2016)

Greetings from California, and welcome! We have a few UK members here, hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Paul hanley (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello california  , got our next regular on Friday, good friend of 20 yrs roding the goat , gotta get the blue book out as he knows several people in the lodge who he's not aware of and we're all doing ritual gonna be a special night indeed ! Charging glasses at the ready lol


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2016)

Paul hanley said:


> Hello california  , got our next regular on Friday, good friend of 20 yrs roding the goat , gotta get the blue book out as he knows several people in the lodge who he's not aware of and we're all doing ritual gonna be a special night indeed ! Charging glasses at the ready lol



Awesome. That happened to me, looked around in lodge to see familiar faces I did not know were Freemasons. Get on the phone bro


----------



## Paul hanley (Nov 6, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Awesome. That happened to me, looked around in lodge to see familiar faces I did not know were Freemasons. Get on the phone bro


----------



## Paul hanley (Nov 6, 2016)

He's gonna have 1 special night , my own initiation was 5 yrs ago , saw the light and recognised a lot of my dad's old friend  ( he's been dead 7 yrs ) I wouldn't have thought of being on the square, I've been made most welcome every month since snd I'm now a very busy chief steward with a team of 5 helpers.looking forward to Friday prob more than candidate is


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2016)

I know what you mean. I've seen lots of guys I've mentored installed in the Chair of King Solomon- now that's a buzz. In two years a guy I like a lot and have  "masonic lunch" with ( two of us during business hours just catching up over 60-90 mins like a "business lunch" but not about business) becomes MWGM, watching him installed is going to be intetesting. Got this on the brain because a lodge I was a foundation member of just installed it's first WM who had been made in the lodge. Watching guys grow and succeed is one of the best parts for me and it sounds like you're going to kick off his masonic life in style - and with a feast to boot !


----------



## Scoops (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome from across the Pennines.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul hanley (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow must be a great feeling seeing somebody you have introduced get Installed, I'm sure the bar will be getting some hammer as is the custom in our lodge , I was working in Chicago last year for a week but didn't get the chance to visit which I deeply regret .got a full weekend next week as got invited to an afternoon lodge on Sat aft no doubt nursing a big hangover


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2016)

Paul hanley said:


> Goid aft Brethren  , I'm. A mm from North Yorkshire seeking others near by for possible visits , masonic discussions.
> Regards s& f bro Paul


Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 6, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

Paul hanley said:


> Wow must be a great feeling seeing somebody you have introduced get Installed, I'm sure the bar will be getting some hammer as is the custom in our lodge , I was working in Chicago last year for a week but didn't get the chance to visit which I deeply regret .got a full weekend next week as got invited to an afternoon lodge on Sat aft no doubt nursing a big hangover



it is


----------



## Elexir (Nov 8, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Sweden.


----------

